# New wheels protection



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Story goes.
Last new car 2 years ago ( Passat B8 )
I used CQUK on the paint and Dlux on the wheels. Both I was very happy with the results.
I now have changed the car and need to do the wheels again,
I am debating between the Carpro Dlux or Feynlab Ceramic wheel and caliper.

Apparently Feynlab stuff is simple to use and outlasts the dlux.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## AshGarner07 (Jan 10, 2017)

carbon collective platinum wheels ceramic coating. cant beat it mate. simple and does what it says!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks,
Hadn't thought of that.
Another suggestion made to me was KKD Revolve X 
any thoughts?


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone else got suggestions?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtechs C5 is tried and tested. 


Gonz.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Gtechniq C5 or Carbon collective's platinum wheels,used both and can't fault either.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Loved Gtechniq C5, used it for years on all our cars. Then after reading good things about Carbon Collective decided to give Platinum Wheels a go. Glad I did, it's much better than C5. Beads and sheets better than C5. Very impressed with it.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Loved Gtechniq C5, used it for years on all our cars. Then after reading good things about Carbon Collective decided to give Platinum Wheels a go. Glad I did, it's much better than C5. Beads and sheets better than C5. Very impressed with it.


Fun you say that but I swapped from C5 to Platinum wheels and thought it seem to keep the wheels cleaner than C5.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Ive used both C5 and Platnium Wheels on each of our cars, applied near the same time and covered the same milage etc. I found little to choose between them, however the bmw kicked up that much brake dust that it may have been harder to judge the Plat Wheels. Has anyone tried C5 with exo for that added bit of protection and beading?


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I might give carbon collective a go.
Is it one coat or two?
Basically wipe on spreading evenly and a light buff after a minute?
Thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

vectra said:


> Thanks guys.
> I might give carbon collective a go.
> Is it one coat or two?
> Basically wipe on spreading evenly and a light buff after a minute?
> Thanks


I did 2 coats. Apply first coat and then wipe the residue don't buff. Then 30 minutes later I added the second coat, wiping the residue. Just don't let the residue dry.


----------



## WilkyTheMarra (Feb 6, 2016)

How did you get on with this? Looking at doing mine.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I use planet polish wheel seal and shine for the wheels and finishkare 1000P high temp wax on the calipers. Used this on my last few cars apart from my A45 AMG which had matte black wheels where I used nanolex matte sealant.

I bought them both to try them out and was happy with the results to keep using them, I tend to only keep cars a year and only do 1 application in that year, but done friends and families cars and they can't believe the difference. You don't need to spend loads to get a good result.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

C5 wheels off, then topped with C2 every 4-6 weeks has worked well for both Golf R flow-forged (and powder coast rims), and also VW Up diamond cut/black cast alloys, both from new. 

No need for alloy cleaners (Bilberry etc) if one cleans them regularly with shampoo ( I do them every 2 weeks, YMMV). I also use W6 (iron X) every 3-4 months

Re coat with C5 every year.

I find this the best blend of low maintenance and lasting product effect.

I hear good things about Gyeon Rim, but am happy with above.

New car (at dealer) is getting wheels off C5 and then topped with Exo3, so we shall see if that's a real improvement.


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

vectra said:


> Thanks,
> Hadn't thought of that.
> Another suggestion made to me was KKD Revolve X
> any thoughts?


KKD last forever, over 50.000km on my car.

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------

